# What to look for when buying a used carbon enduro bike



## DYORD (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi!

I found a used 2017 Sta Cruz Nomad carbon frame selling for around $1.7K. 

I never wanted carbon frames because, other that it's so light, i don't think it would last for a lifetime (that's for another debate). 

But with that price, I'm having a 2nd thought. 

What should I look for when buying a used carbon bike? Or should I just turn around and let it go?

Thanks


----------

